
What's Up at Ning? Apparently Not Much - Ning's Down  - jmorin007
http://www.centernetworks.com/ning-down
======
kirubakaran
_... company's valuation at over $560,000. Is unplanned downtime acceptable
for a company thats in the half-a-billion club?_

May be it is acceptable for half-a- _million_ club? :-)

